# Hampshire Meet up Â Â March 25th



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have tried this before...lets try it again.

We must have about a dozen TT's within 20 to 30 minutes from M27 Junct 4.

I know a real nice pub , the Clump Inn Â at Chilworth on A27. Â A nice safe area, good parking , good outside bit for the summer.

I will do the monthly reminding and herding up of TT ers...who wants to join in ?

RichD I think IM'd me a short while ago...there are more I know who could drop in for Â casual meet.
Those who havent been to a meet before, dont be scared, it is soo casual ! No role call , no speeches, just small talk and natter Â (sometimes about TT's sometimes about garden sheds !) So come on ...if those Herts lot can do it, and the Surrey lot can do it then SO CAN WE !

Definate 25th Feb and last Â tuesday of each month
So ........


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

depends on when it is but I'm more than happy to do a bit of A3/A31 etc ;D

(guess I fall outside the 30 mins though) (only just ;D)

L


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Stranger (last seen on the M25 !) Lets see if we can raise a few ..guess as its Friday they are all doing beer things ans as its Valentines ...that too !

Are u feeling better ?

Also Why arent you out having fun with your man too ? ???

What about the IOW meet ?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Hi Stranger (last seen on the M25 !) Lets see if we can raise a few ..guess as its Friday they are all doing beer things ans as its Valentines ...that too !
> 
> Are u feeling better ?
> 
> ...


yes feeling a lot better thanks - and needing to get an early night so I can get up to go see Dani in the morning ;D

IOW meet - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 3;start=80 : : :

If we can, I'd be up for going round the island - it IS genuinely difficult to get above 50 but hey what great views and its SUCH a cool place to be in convoy as you go through the middle of every town ;D !!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> yes feeling a lot better thanks - and needing to get an early night so I can get up to go see Dani in the morning ;D
> 
> IOW meet - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 3;start=80 Â : : :
> 
> If we can, I'd be up for going round the island - it IS genuinely difficult to get above 50 but hey what great views and its SUCH a cool place to be in convoy as you go through the middle of every town Â ;D !!!


Sorry m'dear I am getting muddled , must be the age ...well done for enlisting.

Yeh the venue is brill and i know the Island ( as u do with yr history of Lyington (yes Lie ing ton !) the Mayflower pub is now amazing did you try the web site ? My daughter runs it. Yeh lets do a slow convoy and watch the locals dribble ...they do that anyway actually : John x


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

do they have TT's on the IOW yet?  don't islanders still point at planes? ;D

(bringing this thread nicely back on topic!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

;D ;DLOL ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

Is the Isle of Wight not one large roundabout

come to think of it, do they have roundabouts yet

;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Do you think that roundabouts are considered civilised? I think they are a nuisance!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mmmm lets get this going back on topic then shall we? 

First Inaugral Hampshire Meet is ...Tues 25th Feb. It will be Last Tuesday of each month unless we need to change for any reason.

The Clump Inn (On A27 above Jct 4 M27)
Chilworth Rd
Chilworth
Hants SO16 7SZ

Tel 02380 766247

Please support the local group !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Are there any locals?


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

John,

I know the Clump well. It used to be my local when I worked in the Science Park next-door. The food is fab. I'm up for the meet but I don't know if I'll be able to drive. I have a broken collar bone at the moment. Certainly can't drive yet but don't know when it'll be fixed.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Andy I will IM you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Never been to a meet before but its a short journey for me and I work in the area. hopefully if I am not called out for work I should be able to make it, and if I am called out I can maybe attend still if people don't mind me turning up in my ford panel van!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Damn, why do I always miss these msgs? I'm sure I looked at this board last week too.
I probably could make it along, but I've not got the TT today. Bah


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

This seems to have gone rather quite,is tonight still on?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

dunno. come on TTotal, what's the news?

If this is going to be a regular thing, I'll have to change my routine. I usually have the TT in on Fridays. Oh well.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

right, i'm not coming along, I'm afraid. Off home early.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-[Apologies all, with the forum being down and other hiccups this will have to start next month on the 25th funnily enough ! :-[


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Cool, my shoulder should be fixed by then and I'll be able to drive again ;D


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

Damn! I just got online and read this thread.
John, I'm confused. I thought the meet was listed ny L7 as '16 Hants meet (TTotal)' ???
Is the 16th still on, and are we still doing the 25th as well?
Chimp picks his Avus 225 up next month and said hes up for the 16th.

Rich


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Bum - I'm in Dublin next month! Have to do G&G instead....

L


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

First Inaugral Hampshire Meet is ...Tues 25th Feb. It will be Last Tuesday of each month unless we need to change for any reason.

The Clump Inn (On A27 above Jct 4 M27) 
Chilworth Rd 
Chilworth 
Hants SO16 7SZ

Tel 02380 766247

Please support the local group !

We should have about 8 of us now...we need more come on make an effort !Its a reaslly nice pub , quite differant !


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

: New to all this game, and new to the forum. Hoipefully you mean 25th March now, but away, please therefore make another trip out on 29th April and I'll be there.

Hopefully the weather will be better to. From what I can gather that will make 10 of us!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Mark, 
Guess you are pretty local, Bournemouth eh ? Yes March 25th is the 1st one then every last Tuesday of each month.

How about this Sunday coming to the Isle of wight ? We have about 10 TT's so far crusing the Island , then lunch etc, see the events post or IM me for details ...Hope to meet one day.
John


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

John

Cant manage to come across on Sunday! However may get a chance to see you guys off. I'll look through the information to see when and where your heading off from.

There must be numbert of local cars to us who are out and about!!!!

mark


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Mark,

Welcome to the forum, I hope you find it useful and more importantly entertaining. Hope to see you at the Chilworth meet.



> First Inaugral Hampshire Meet


John, We beat you to that one some time ago I'm afraid. We had quite a few Soton meets last year at the Cow Herds pub on the common and out at the Flower Pots in Cheriton.  :-/


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah. This TTotal bloke's trying to steal our thunder eh andy?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Andy Ok , cleverclogs, hope the broken bones dont hurt too much ! 

 Well its new for me though! So why did they stop the regular meets ?

Hope the shoulder(?) 's better and you are driving again ok ?

Mark,

We are meeting about 6 cars at Rownhams srevice station at 8.30 am on Sunday, then taking the A337 from m27 to Lymington via Lyndhurst and Brockenhurst to cath the 9.45 ferry, we must be there 30 mins before hand though. There will be

Wak Â White TTC
Andy Â Denim TTC
Nicky Â Moro TTC
Moley Avus TTC
Mayur PINK TTC
Sammers Silver TTC
TTotal Â Raven TTR

So join if you can !! Â John


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> There will be
> 
> Wak Â White TTC
> Andy Â Denim TTC
> ...


A nice selection of colours ;D and only one softy ;D

Moley


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> Yeah. This TTotal bloke's trying to steal our thunder eh andy?


Too right mate. Cheeky bugger











> So why did they stop the regular meets ?


Well they wern't that regular to be honest and it was more fun in the summer. The winter came and we stayed in doors.

I spoke to Mike Vandenberg just before I went on holiday last. He was away on hols himself for a few weeks and we said we must meet up for a beer when he got back. I'm not sure if Mike's back yet but he might be interested in this meet too.

The Flower Pots is a great summer meet venue. Its a very popular meeting point for many motoring groups, Bikers, classic cars, allsorts. We certainly had some good drives out there eh Phil?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

MOLEY !

 SO YOU THINK YOU ARE HARD THEN EH Â 

I may be soft on top but under neath............

I am jelly Â :-[


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> MOLEY !
> 
> SO YOU THINK YOU ARE HARD THEN EH Â


Too right - not letting that nasty rain in 8)



> I may be soft on top but under neath............
> 
> I am jelly Â :-[


Me too - especially when Bunny shouts at me ;D

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Warning ...its going to be a long hot summer , get a TTR ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Warning ...its going to be a long hot summer , get a TTR Â ;D


Thank god for A/C then ;D At least the windows open automatically ;D

Moley.

P.S. See my opinion of TTRs in the Flame Room.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The flame room, Nooooooooooooo thats where Kev Powell lives !  [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

John

Will aim to get to at least meet you guys before you go off.

Moro Blue TTR

Mark


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well that is great !

Bring your passport just incase you change your mind, there is still room on th ferry, have just phoned to check ....

We shall look out for you Mark. Flash Hoot Wave you know what to do ! Alternatively 07836 230359 John


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> The Flower Pots is a great summer meet venue. Its a very popular meeting point for many motoring groups, Bikers, classic cars, allsorts. We certainly had some good drives out there eh Phil?


Yeah  Just as well John's got a chip. He'll need it.....


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

I'm back! It's so good to be back in the TT after leaving at home for 3.5 wks. Just like having a new car all over again ;D

Wednesdays and pos Thursdays are good for me.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I might not have my TT for this. :'(


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Why?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm trading it in for a new one. I don't see much point in hanging on to it for the next month or two while I wait for the next one, and having to pay for insurance and losing money on depreciation, so I'm going to hand it over to soton audi. 
I'll miss it, but when I get the new one it'll be all the more fun.

And I wish I hadn't bothered getting new tyres the other week


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Cool, what spec are you getting? Not waiting for the V6 then?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Same as before, but without the roof.

Now that I thought about my new tyres, I'm even more pissed off. Anyone fancy a meet in a car park and I'll do some donuts?

Andy, you changed you stereo for a CD one didn't you? Is there any difference in the sound quality etc, or is the only difference the fact that it takes CDs? Not sure whether I should fork out or not.

I decided not to bother with the V6 because I want a new one before summer. And I don't think the fancy gearbox justifies the extra cost. Not that anyone knows how much it's going to cost.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Nice.

Nah thereâ€™s not really any difference in sound quality. Obviously CD sounds better than tape but if you're listening to the multi-changer or radio you couldn't tell the difference. I've got to say though that the single slot CD is more practical than the CD changer. I tend to find myself only using the head unit slot these days. At least you can safely change CDs in that whilst driving. My changer never contains the things I want to listen to.

Did you put new tyres on your Comps? What about putting your old wheels back on to sell it and sell the Comps with new tyres separately?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I already sold the wheels that came with the car, so the comps are staying on.

Another thought I had was to get the 6CD changer later if I felt the need for it, as it can be fitted later anyway.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I could easily live without the CD changer now I have the single slot CD head unit.

Shame about the tyres. If you're gonna destroy them with a dohnut demo I'll buy a ticket. What are the tyres anyway?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

They're goodyear eagle F1s. I've done about 300 on them.

seems like www.vagparts.com sell the multichanger for Â£250. I'm now wondering whether or not to get the factory fit one at Â£400 or not. Hmmm.....


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Well if you wanna swap them for a worn out set I'll buy them off you. I'm running on a new set of F1s at the moment but will need another set sooner or later. I guess you'll be getting 18"ers on your new one huh?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just bringin this back up, we need more bodies at the Hants meet so stick in your diaries guys, and gals, March the 25th is the first , at the Clump Inn post code SO16 7JZ,(AMENDED) 02380 766247. John


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Count me in! Can u change the title to read 25th March, its far to early on a Monday / too early in the week for you not to confuse me with months.

Donna


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Donna , thanks and well done for making the effort !

Look forward to a great evening , meeting some new faces !

Any more takers ?

John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

7.30 Start !


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

What day?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er.................. [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]Not sure.............


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

I think its Tuesday! 25th as per the title

Is the postcode correct? Multimap / streetmap doesnt recognise it, can you give me another clue where the pub is!!

Donna


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Try this:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... search.srf

You had the postcode slightly wrong John.

The Clump Inn 
Chilworth Rd Chilworth 
Southampton Hampshire 
SO16 7JZ

Do you need directions? Where are you coming from?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whoops thats my fault somehow..sorry , what day is it ? :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

........and what time ? ???


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

8) Ill be there !!

I was gutted as I couldnt make the IOW meet 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Chimp, great you can make it ! Read the IOW thread and get jealous that you missed it ! John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

BTTT ! 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone not sure about this event please IM me ! John


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

Definately comin'.............just chopped in my A4 T Sport :'( for Misano Red S-line ;D
Just been round to see Rich D (he's still recovering from our last drinkin session) to compare alloy scuffs 

C U Tues..........
Ty.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wahoo another TT ! and the rare Misano too - one of my favourite colours ! Well done and look forward to meeting you there.  John


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi John

Looking forward to Tuesday, Can't wait to hear the difference the induction kit makes to yours, I want one!
Any ideas on the 'agenda'?
Are we going for a cruise?

Ty:- You cheeky git! [smiley=devil.gif] get some pics of that lovely car before its so dirty we'll all think its Raven like mine!

John, Get your point on the mag content, but thought that the IOW was a 'special case'.

Rich


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well we shall have something to discuss at any rate, it will be dark at 6.45 Rich so little point crusin, maybe another time, we can do lots of planning so can we all think about exactly what we want from the regular Hants meet then ??? Of course it will never turn into a FORMALLY produced event dont worry, but we do need Donna as she is the only gal there, to take the minutes !!!!!!!!!!! whoops havent met her yet so better withdraw that remark !

Does sound like we will have a good evening anyhow guys (and Donna ) Â John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So we definaetly have

TTotal
Phil
Donna Kebab
Chimp
Andyman
Saint72
RichD
TMW
Mighty Tee

How about anyone else in the area then ? ccc ?mike_v?

BTW Donna is coming from near FLeet Services ! A big round of applause please !


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

John - can't make it as I'm on holiday but next time.... ;D

(hope the move goes well - I'll have me top off for you tomorrow )

L


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Loo !

Thanks for that ! Hope you got my birthday text and IM and thread message too ! Didnt quite make the fourth birthday wishes as didnt know your snail account !

I had no doubts whatsoever about your top being firmly down for all to see Â    Â Â :-*


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> So we definaetly have
> 
> BTW Donna is coming from near FLeet Services ! A big round of applause please !


Ah well, I'll have someone to race back up the M3. Do not underestimate the power of the diesel.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I'd like to come too - another M3 top-down entrant!

I've found the 'quattro haircut' photo, John, so if nothing else I need to show it to you for further inspiration!! ;D


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

TTotal, Sorry mate, can't ever do Tuesdays. The Mrs is always out, unless you would like to baby sit my three little darlings ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Of course it will never turn into a FORMALLY produced event dont worry, but we do need Donna as she is the only gal there, to take the minutes !!!!!!!!!!! whoops havent met her yet so better withdraw that remark !
> Â John


TOO LATE I've read it now!! I don't forget things! 

Only joking, at least next month the evenings will have started getting lighter. Anyway, I'm bringing Chris now for some girl power support 

See you there, I'll be taking the afternoon out of the office to clean Roo especially!

Chris (CCC) are you going form home? let me know if you want to meet for a 'mineee cruise' from Basingstoke! (Thats mineeee as in small, rather than of the BMW/Cooper Variety - Scary)

Donna


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mike bring em along, we have some ladies here to look after em ! Sorry Mike, w'ell maybe see you on a weeekend meet soon in the next few months...

ccc, good news look forward to seeing you on Tuesday then at the Clump Inn at 7.30

JOhn


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> TOO LATE Â I've read it now!! Â I don't forget things! Â
> 
> Only joking, at least next month the evenings will have started getting lighter. Â Anyway, I'm bringing Chris now for some girl power support Â
> 
> ...


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Hi Donna!

(What was that about the racing line out of corners? :)

Yes, I'll be going from Bas. Should we meet at the services near Winchester? Or there's a large Â Sainsbury's car park just off Jct 7 of the M3 - whichever you prefer.

Any other north Hants/Surrey TTers fancy joining up?

And Donna - don't bring any paper, pens or pencils, or any baby wipes! What do they think we are?! ;D ;D [No reply necessary, ta!]


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

I've just been told (by work) that I don't have to go to Coventry tomorrow, so I can now join you (in the Silver Arrow :-[ ).

I'll be coming from Basingstoke too, so a meet up around Winchester/Basingstoke would be good for me.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well done Tony ! Nice that you can make it !See you tomorrow night then, anybody want a mobile number then IM me please !

John


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Shouldn't TT-Tony be SLK-Tony now?

No, we're not having a cruise. Unless I lead.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Hi Donna!
> 
> (What was that about the racing line out of corners? :)
> 
> Yes, I'll be going from Bas. Should we meet at the services near Winchester? Or there's a large Â Sainsbury's car park just off Jct 7 of the M3 - whichever you prefer.


Chris - We can meet at Sainsburies J7, thats fine by me, what time suits, I can be there anytime after 5.30. I will IM you my mobile number Just In Case of Traffic etc.

TT-Tony - This OK with you? what time suits?


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Fine by me (and thanks for the IM).

How about 6.45 in the Sainsbury's car park then, far end, away from door dingers?

It's off at jct 7, head for Bas centre, right off the first roundabout, left into the car park at the second one.

I'll IM you my number, too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Anything to oblige , Phil ;D

6:45 is good with me - I know where Sainsbury's is.

See you all there


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

If you dont mind ladies, I be joining you at the M3 Sainsbury meeting point. As I am in Bracknell tomorrow and fancy a blast down the M3.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Dazzler, cant remember the colour of Tony's SLK, but Christines TTR is black with TTR on the plate.
And Donna's is ......... ??? See ya there mate John


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Will do John, look forward to it. Already met the ladies on Saturday for the Brighton run. Thought I show willing and come over your way as they did to us.

Darren


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers Darren, nice one.Thats 11 bodies so far !

also a selection of cars from a Polo to a SLK and a transit van (???) and maybe a TT .......

;D ;D ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Hi Dazzler, cant remember the colour of Tony's SLK, but Christines TTR is black with TTR on the plate.
> And Donna's Â is ......... ??? Â See ya there mate Â John


Oi! Donna's is "ROO" Moro TTR


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

> Oi! Â Donna's is "ROO" Â Moro TTR


Any lovely it is too Donna


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

At last a proper car ! (lets not start the R verses C war on yet another thread please ! especially as there is no challenge - the R wins hands down : Thanks D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Great! Be good to see you again, Dazzler!

You can even stop off for a loaf and a bottle of milk if needs be!!!

Look forward to seeing you and the Rooby Doo tomorrow.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

See you all at Sainsburies then! ;D

Might go home now and wash ROO ready!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> At last a proper car ! (lets not start the R verses C war on yet another thread please ! especially as there is no challenge - the R wins hands down : Thanks D


Yeah. Well my polo's got bigger back seats.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL! Infinitely bigger than the ones in the TTR! ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

My car is silver ;D (I believe other colours are available too ???)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tony , you may be talked into doing the roof up/down presentation !

Guess you have practised since the 1st demo at Godalming !!!!

Hee hee ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Yes, I do know how it works now :-[


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't suppose there is a prize for car thats come the furthest?

If so can I blag the win as I will still have the German plates?? 

Looking forward to C'ing U all 2moro

Richard


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I think I'll have an Oi! too:

Oi, whaddya mean, John: 'At last a proper car... Thanks D'? Wot's improper about my TTR then? Eh? Eh? ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No I meant no more polotransitmerc bangers cars !

Black TTR , mm thats not too bad ! Maybe more rings requred though !

J


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

;D

Aw, allright then, you're forgiven.

I think I'll stick with the stealth bomber look for now - though seeing yours in the metal may change my mind!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well at least we wont keep getting in the wrong car now ! J x


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS mine goes PPPPPPPPSSSSSSSSCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHTTTTTTTT

as well, so sounds and looks mad ! John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PPS

As there will be 11 of us, inc me, if 10 guys want a trip in my revo PISSSSHHHHER machine thats Â£1 each for Comic Relief ! for 3 minutes burn up (about 5 miles !!!)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

John - will TTC's be welcome at this meet?


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

Paul,
We'd better be, us hardtops outnumber the softies!! ;D
See you tomorrow [smiley=sleeping.gif]
Rich


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I will try & make this tonight ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Fantastic Morgan !!! Good to see you in Hampshire !


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Crackin' day for it again! Can't we bring it forward 6 hours and take the afternoon off work!!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Fantastic Morgan !!! Good to see you in Hampshire !


Just out of interest ............

John, do you mean Mr Morgan TT driver or the old stylie car model ?? :-/
I saw a TT on the M5 on Sunday 16th with a very dodgy No.plate suitable for the above ??

BTW cant wait to hear your car.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Hey John, (or anyone else).

Is there a cash machine up in Chilworth, or am I going to have to come via Chandler's Ford?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nothing in Chilworth, try CF mate !


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Anyone fancy a quick blast before we meet at 7:30? I was thinking of meeting at the Clump at around 6:00 for a quick drive.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'd love to :-(


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

You could cruise North and Meet us coming down from Basingstoke.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, and watch you all dissappear.


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Yeah, and watch you all dissappear.


Ahhhhhh Wont be long now!

Can't you jump in with someone else for a blast!!


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Phil, I can meet up with you if you'd like to take a ride up there. What time are you finishing work?


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Phil, can't you just have a head start ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Phil, can't you just have a head start Â ;D


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Crackin' day for it again! Â Can't we bring it forward 6 hours and take the afternoon off work!!


Hey Donna you read my mind ! I have just taken off Thursday and Friday !"

Its sun (roof)down time [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I've seen Phil drive. Its hard to believe he needs a head start in anything!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

please can I come to play too ? will see you at Basingstoke all !!! 8)


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

John, Do you want to meet at the Clump at 6:00 for a cruise up there?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Roger !

No racing though ! Dont want to hiss too much and scare all the innocents motorists !

Gonna be a fun Night !

OK then

Cruise #1 Clump to Basinfgstoke Sainsburys

Cruise #2 Basinsgstoke to Clump

Then Drink natter nibble gossip

Cruise #3 ??? TBA ???

WOW WOW WOW when will the fun stop

maybe a mid meet cruise too ??? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Can't talk now I'm just heading out for a pre-pre-meet cruise into town.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I was intending to drive down the A34 to Winchester/Southampton but I will divert and hopefully meet up at Sainsburys J7 M3 around 6:30 

The weather is so nice [smiley=sunny.gif] and I've just bought some new CD's so I will be leaving soon for a blast ;D ;D

CU all there 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Hopefully should be able to make this evening, but I am on call for work so hopefully nothing will crop up.

Got to spend the afternoon sorting the damn leaking washing machine would have liked to have cleaned the car ready!

Quick question are we meeting in the car park at the clump at 7.30 or inside? I have never been to a meet before so unsure of how they work..

Craig


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Craig , you can meet us where you like that is if ou can find us !!
Come cruisng first ???

I will IM u my mobile no, but see u later no doubt !
John


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

So we are to expect you lot at the Sainsburies off J 7 of the M3 then?

Let say:

6.45 for 7 in the Sainsbury's car park then, far end, away from door dingers?

It's off at jct 7, head for Basingstoke centre, right off the first roundabout, left into the car park at the second one


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Almost looks like a plan


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I've seen Phil drive. Its hard to believe he needs a head start in anything!


I'll take that as a compliment. 

You're all very funny. I'm going to paint my polo orange and put a big 01 on the side, then we'll see who's best.

I was considerering taking you all on a cruise, down some very narrow lanes and between parked cars.

Andy, I can leave work any time after 4 really. It might be an idea to leave the car and get a ride. I wouldn't mind a ride in John's revod car to compare it to your chip. 
Or even Tony's boredomatic 
Spoilt for choice.

Actually if you're heading up to Basingstoke you can use the A33. There's a hump backed bridge north of King's worthy where you can leave the road if you take it about 50. Yeeeeehaaaa

Phil (big kid)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ok Phil meet me and Andy at Clump at 6 pm ,

you may recognise me, I'm in a TT...

Lord of the Rings


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> ok Phil meet me and Andy at Clump at 6 pm ,
> 
> you may recognise me, I'm in a TT...
> 
> Lord of the Rings


okiedoke. I really hope you've got all that crap painted on your car. I'd laugh sooo much.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Oh Yes! The A33 route it is. I know the bridge well its on the way out to Micheldever tyres. See ya at the Clump.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

this thread's busy today isn't it?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well believe me and LARF OUT LOUD !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have u lot got no work to do ? :


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Have u lot got no work to do ? :


yeah, but the sun's coming through the window and I'd rather be outside.

Has the pub got a beer garden. Can't we go up earlier and enjoy the sun?


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Roger Â !
> 
> No racing though ! Dont want to hiss too much and scare all the innocents motorists !
> 
> ...


Maybe if you try and spell Basingstoke one more time, you might get it right!! Good job the sticker on the back of your car was ready made, or we could all be looking for a fella with Quarto or Quarter or Quaker written on his rear tonight ;D ;D.

Right I am off now, see you all later!


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> Has the pub got a beer garden. Can't we go up earlier and enjoy the sun?


Its not gonna take much more arm twisting than that. ;D I'm gonna leave work at 5:00 and will probably get out to the pub for about 5:30.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Its not gonna take much more arm twisting than that. ;D I'm gonna leave work at 5:00 and will probably get out to the pub for about 5:30.


see you there then


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Damn just been reminded I got some stuff to do tonight, doubt I can make the clump but will come pop to sainsburys in basingstoke for about 6.45 to say hi if thats ok.

Craig


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

5.30 then.....any more of this nonesense and well be going now !

Donna ! Just watch it lady


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif]for a good evening, following you guys was fun, Â however sorry but I wrong slotted at the roundabout, turned round but you were gone.

Sorry to the guy who followed me...... :-[

Must get the gear change sorted, stirring the pot for 5th and finding 3rd can't be good 

Looking forward to next month.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Well I enjoyed that immensely. Â ;D Great people, good food and a nice location. Thanks for organising it John. We used to do small Hants meets but thatâ€™s the best turn out ever. Shame Phil couldnâ€™t make the post-meet drive but I know heâ€™ll be happy to know the pace was as he would expect. Unfortunately I still have Chrisâ€™s xenonâ€™s burnt into the back of my retinas. Â 8)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Well I enjoyed that immensely. Â ;D Great people, good food and a nice location. Thanks for organising it John. We used to do small Hants meets but thatâ€™s the best turn out ever. Shame Phil couldnâ€™t make the post-meet drive but I know heâ€™ll be happy to know the pace was as he would expect. Unfortunately I still have Chrisâ€™s xenonâ€™s burnt into the back of my retinas. Â 8)


Okay, when are the video and pics going to be available ;D ... or was Wak not there 

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for getting us lost Richard...it was me chasing up the rear following the crazy Krout mobile !!!

I am so chuffed REALLY chuffed that all of you made such an effort especially those who came a long distance,....so many people you know just who you are probably still driving home right now !

Thanks all there were 13 drinks bought (yes Christine ...eventually sorry!) So a massive 13 turn out !! !! !! !

We will have even more at the next meet too. 
Please watch the Events board for details, it will definately be in a different location each month, to make it more fun and will always include a cruisette !

Today we had a cruise to where we started the cruise, then a cruise to the meet, then after nosh,drinks and natter...a cryuise to the midddle of the night then a cruise home.....

Excellent guys and gals. BRILLIANT to meet all the new faces, inc. Sid, Eric, Vic and Bill too !

Even a fiver left in the kitty too ! Â

And Morgan............another 10 seconds and you would have lost that baggette ! (I would have blamed Andy anyhow !)

Christine has a prize for the shiniest TT and a pen that works ! Paul for taking even more photographs( which we never see- just what does he do with them ? 
Donna nice off road suspension and sort out those headrests !Shame Craig you missed a load of fun, maybe next time but thanks or turning up at Sainsburys.

Thanks all for the great efforts , John Bed calls Â [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Excellent night Â ;D great to meet you all Â  some seriously good driving as well Â  

John - what an exit  - I followed Johns snorting TT 'soft top' Â : out of the car park and tagged along for a while, but then did a U at the roundabout, as I realised I would be heading the wrong way Â :

As I went back past the clump there was a local plod car sitting in the car park Â 

No worries on my trip home - 273 miles in total and enjoyed every one Â 8)

A really good night and I hope to attend the next one Â ;D

Paul.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Home all ready Paul ? tututututututut ! You must have used our "private road" then! ;D Cheers for coming all the way !


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

What a terrific time! Thanks to everyone for making it such fun, and especially to John and his bubble car for organizing it! 

Shame some of us missed the King's Worthy 'jump' on the way down but, hey, I've got a reputation for getting lost to maintain, even in my own backyard.

I plan to spend some happy miles checking out possible future venues - 'interesting' routes, large car parks and good menus! And maybe a pub that has some orange juice!!

Here's to the next one - and thanks again. ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry I had to leave after Sainsburys, forgot I had prior commitments at least I got to meet most of you briefly for next time.

Paul very nice mp3 setup 8) and Donna's TTR is about the best looking TTR I have seen, Morro blue I think it is? looked very nice in the fading light!

Thanks for starting the monthly Hants meets up John, seems like they gonna be fun! 

Craig


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> and Donna's TTR is about the best looking TTR I have seen, Morro blue I think it is? looked very nice in the fading light!
> 
> Craig


Ha !    Off Road Suspension or No off Road Suspension!! Thanks Craig!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Thanks everyone for a great night Â  especially John for organising this.

It was nice to meet such a great bunch of people new & old.

The cruise down from Basingstoke, " Or is that scream rather than cruise" for those that took the private road route complete with jump was exhilerating to say the least Â ;D

Thanks 
Morgan


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> Thanks for getting us lost Richard...it was me chasing up the rear following the crazy Krout mobile !!!


Whoops sorry about that John. We slowed right down after the roundabout but you must have taken the wrong exit already. Its really difficult to lead these 'cruises' at night. All you can see is a single set of xenon's following you and its impossible to judge the pace everyone wants and whether everyone is keeping together ok.


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

What more can I say that has not already been said??
GreaTT fun! ;D
Driving through Winchester late at night suprised more than a few people witrh our convoy.

Moley, I brought my Camcorder with me but didn't use it as I don't yet have a good method of securing it in the car, maybe I need some advice from Wak..[smiley=dunce2.gif]

See you all (and more?) at the next meet.

Rich


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry John, if had realised it was you I would have continued onto the M3.................. 8)

I am cream crackered, I have not had that much adrenaline running in the veins for years. Oh and Julie enjoyed it too (had expected a [smiley=argue.gif]) John did you include Julie's drink in counting up the number of TTs outside?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mr Kraut !

I too was thinking... he must be getting a real [smiley=argue.gif] from the [smiley=gorgeous.gif] as you were obviously going for it ! The look on your face when we stopped in Winchester !! [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and more !!

I think you may have enjoyed your first "cruise in sTTyle " !

But we usually use public roads not these private ones, so a little slower. :


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah good to meet up again. Shame I didn't have a TT.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

So come John you are slacking.... Looking for a new thread anouncing the date (29th April?) and venue of the next meet [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Listen Heinrich ....just cos it says too much time on my hands............................

I am gonna convince Christine that its her turn to organise the next one !!! Christine...Helooooooooo !

John


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> But we usually use public roads not these private ones, so a little slower. Â :


Thats why I was very careful to keep everyone below 60mph. 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes I noticed that you were a kind and gentle shepherd. :


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

What a fish-memory, ring-toting, dump-valving person you are, TTotal! ;D

Can't do the next one if you recall (well, no, you don't!!), as I'm planning to get lost even further afield in the lead up to the 29th - but I'll gladly do the one after that.

The forecast for this weekend promises good venue-hunting weather!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Really was an excellent night!

Superb drive down from Basingstoke following Andyman and Mr Total (John - your new rear exhaust box looks 8) - all shiney and lit up by the Xenons following behind, but not as bright as that quattro decal : 

What happened to you lot that got left behind  those 3.2 AMG SLK mercs obviously don't get around the corners as fast as TT's do   When we came off the M3 and did a U turn heading toward the Clump, I watched the two cars in front of me take the outside lane, but I thought, I'll take the inside lane, immediate lane change with no fuss whatsoever, it goes round bends like it's on rails!

Had an awesome trip back home - hardly any traffic - had the ESP/TC and ABS systems working with each other in harmony, road and traffic conditions allowing of course  I really fancy some Revo now - no I don't, I don't need it, I must not.....

Craig - nice to meet you briefly in Sainsburys car park - lovely original TT you have with the Comps - and only 10k miles 8) Took a couple of pics as you requested - I'll e-mail them to you if you want. Shall I remove Mothercare from the background ;D

Morgan - You must be a brave man to own a 275 bhp TT and _by default_ turn your ESP off at the start of every trip - what was that you were saying about the 'problem' you have with your car going sideways under power ;D

Donna - who needs a personal number plate when you got R00Z for free from the DVLA 8) And you have the 'comfort' suspension too 

It was such a busy night there were a few people I didn't get the chance to talk too. Hopefully next time 

Paul.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> What a fish-memory, ring-toting, dump-valving person you are, TTotal! ;D
> 
> Can't do the next one if you recall (well, no, you don't!!), as I'm planning to get lost even further afield in the lead up to the 29th - but I'll gladly do the one after that.
> 
> The forecast for this weekend promises good venue-hunting weather!!


Falling off a cliff if I remember right....

I reckon the 3rd Cheriton meet might be a good one for next time. Fingers crossed I might have my car by then, so I can give you all another tour of the lanes of south hampshire.

For those who don't know/asked last night, the Flower Pots is here


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

The Flower Pots gets my vote too. Its a cracking little pub and the drive out there is pretty decent too. Sounds like you volunteered to organise it then Phil? ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

Hopefully I will not be part of "lost" convoy on the next cruise ??? I'd really rather not have to be the last car travelling at 3-figure speeds down the M3 in the dark :-[

Good to meet you all, hope to make the next one at the end of April too (if you'll allow me to tag along again ;D )


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Hopefully I will not be part of "lost" convoy on the next cruise ??? I'd really rather not have to be the last car travelling at 3-figure speeds down the M3 in the dark :-[
> 
> Good to meet you all, hope to make the next one at the end of April too (if you'll allow me to tag along again ;D )


That'll be 70.0 eh Tony?

Andy, yeah could do. I'll start another thread


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

Sounds like a group buy for sat nav is required for all of us that attend the hants meets 

Craig


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> Sounds like a group buy for sat nav is required for all of us that attend the hants meets


Cheaper and more fun to buy an OS Map


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry chaps and ladies, just got in from the golf course ;D, first chance I have had to post something.

Loved seeing all your coppies and modifications of my origional car last night.

Also good to meet up with some new faces from another area. Hope to meet up again soon and next time not on a cruise at 135mph 

Darren


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> Hope to meet up again soon and next time not on a cruise at 135mph


How much?  When was that?


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Trying to catch the buggers in front who fled off leaving donna,me and chris, oh yes the old mans car at the back with his pipe and slippers.

Good job I had a photographic memory of the map I printed out 2 hours earlier.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> How much?  When was that?


He really means 69.9 mph. 
Surely Andy can sort us out a group buy on Hants OS maps....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> He really means 69.9 mph.
> Surely Andy can sort us out a group but ....


A group but ?? ? here comes Vlastan....... [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> Surely Andy can sort us out a group but on Hants OS maps....


Not sure about that but I can sort out a group buy on OS maps ;D I think I can get a third off.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Andyman, now known as Map Monitor ! is there a list off OS maps, a catalogue on line to look at ?


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Try this:
http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/leisure/top10/10.cfm


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers, is this where u work ? I know they have HQ in Soton...

For another "dead" thread ..(as IOW one) this seems to be going on and on and on and on.....LOL!

Off out now... Thanks mate cu soon, John


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Yes I work at the Ordnance Survey HQ in Southampton. Although I'm currently on a 1 week rolling contract :-/.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant resist this.......

"Currently on a 1 week rolling contract"

*Wont you get dizzy ? ROTFLMAO !* ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)




----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> A group but ?? ? here comes Vlastan....... [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=devil.gif]


Don't know what you're on about, dude.


----------

